# Isis shmisis



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

The only reason we should worry about ISIS or any other JV team is because we have a president that wants to see them succeed. This is ridiculous. They are a ragtag group of sandal wearing sand trolls. We could wipe them off the face of the earth in an afternoon but the military, which definitely has a plan is being held back. Obama, Holder, Reid, Pelosi, Boxer, Feinstein, McCain, McConnell, Durban, Graham other lefties I missed and establishment rino scum are the real threat. Of course all these fools want the border wide open so these so-called enemies can mobilize. Then when crap goes down they can say See you need to give up more liberty in exchange for security.
That is a load of BS. If sleeper cells activated in this country the American people with their 2nd amendment in their hands is more lethal than the military. We are an army of millions. Let's get serious here. Anything in this world that exists is because it is permitted too for political purposes. But then again I'm just a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree the US government strategy is to keep one occupied with something going on far from the real 10 or 12 items of mischief going on to conquer and destroy our freedoms. More power for them and a tighter noose for us.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Exactly right. This was a point made by several others on my thread; "Right to Assemble". We have strength in numbers. I don't have a clue what to do with it. Another posted about the Texas Ranchers hiring Veterans to protect their borders. I'm relieved some of them are able to make a stand and try to protect themselves, and by doing so, the rest of us. It's a start.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Derma-Redi said:


> The only reason we should worry about ISIS or any other JV team is because we have a president that wants to see them succeed. This is ridiculous. They are a ragtag group of sandal wearing sand trolls. We could wipe them off the face of the earth in an afternoon but the military, which definitely has a plan is being held back. Obama, Holder, Reid, Pelosi, Boxer, Feinstein, McCain, McConnell, Durban, Graham other lefties I missed and establishment rino scum are the real threat. Of course all these fools want the border wide open so these so-called enemies can mobilize. Then when crap goes down they can say See you need to give up more liberty in exchange for security.
> That is a load of BS. If sleeper cells activated in this country the American people with their 2nd amendment in their hands is more lethal than the military. We are an army of millions. Let's get serious here. Anything in this world that exists is because it is permitted too for political purposes. But then again I'm just a conspiracy theorist.


You call Senator Graham a lefty you call me, my parents who have served this country and my son and son-in-law left wing who are currently serving. That means their spouses and my five grandchildren are serving. I know where they are you do not.

Senator Graham has done more for the defense of this country and the men and women keeping you safe so you can fantasize survival. I have no doubt you will be one of the first to go.

And for those that have followed your post with support the same goes for you. None of you know where we have men and women in uniform. None of you know where our military is deployed. I doubt any one of you can tell the difference between strategies and tactics.

Yes the Second Ammendnent is important and we have plenty of arms. My guess is about half the owners can hit a target past 25 yards. Within a week half the people with firearms will be out of ammo. There is no one in these Middle East countries that cannot get hold of a firearm yet you see how that is going for them. They are far more hardened and face what you would call a SHTF every day. You might think you can harden when necessary but that is not how it works.

*Insults removed*


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> You call Senator Graham a lefty you call me, my parents who have served this country and my son and son-in-law left wing who are currently serving. That means their spouses and my five grandchildren are serving. I know where they are you do not.
> 
> Senator Graham has done more for the defense of this country and the men and women keeping you safe so you can fantasize survival. I have no doubt you will be one of the first to go.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to pretend who's left, right, or center, or if that makes them automatically evil or not. And I recognize you have a point, and can see very clearly that the statement as a whole makes you angry. I'm sorry. Goddess bless your family who's serving; I have a cousin in the Marines, I miss him to death...

But I did like the OP because I think they might actually be using it as part of their plan, though I still believe firmly that those terrorists are still a threat. Yes, we could squash them, but they're not going to let us. This = more days at the range. Drag as many friends with you as you can.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> You call Senator Graham a lefty you call me, my parents who have served this country and my son and son-in-law left wing who are currently serving. That means their spouses and my five grandchildren are serving. I know where they are you do not.
> 
> Senator Graham has done more for the defense of this country and the men and women keeping you safe so you can fantasize survival. I have no doubt you will be one of the first to go.
> 
> ...


Hold up there. My response was to the "strength in numbers" concept. Not the political side. Every male member of my family has or is serving our country. One of my brothers is in Afghanistan as we speak. He spent 23 yrs in the Navy, and is now there helping to keep an eye on terrorists. He's 55 yrs old.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Hold up there. My response was to the "strength in numbers" concept. Not the political side. Every male member of my family has or is serving our country. One of my brothers is in Afghanistan as we speak. He spent 23 yrs in the Navy, and is now there helping to keep an eye on terrorists. He's 55 yrs old.


BGL the original OP has a problem with understanding the problem facing the US right now. PT is correct in that most of the folks on this site are single topic supporters or worriers and don't look at the whole picture. And while I agree that 14 million hunters is a very daunting group to take on remember that most males in Iraq also own firearms.

But back to the big picture. We all need to step back and look at the entire scope of this mess that has been allowed to fester. The Border, ISIS, the possibility of sleeper cells, the concern about the militarization of our police, the fear of an ebola community lock down (most likely at election time); the White - Black discontent/hate that is being whipped up. If you look at this as a whole, you'll see that the problem facing the USofA is not one that survivalists are going to be able to solve. Yes, some of us may be able to ride out the storm, but for the rest of us it's going to look a lot like Alas Babalon Scenario with an almost total collapse of the US government as we know it .

What most of you all seem to forget is that we are at war. Yes, Toto, We're not at peace anymore.

We need a war time government. One focused on the threats facing America. One focused on fighting the enemy on foreign soil. One determined to win. Beat these folks down into the stone age.

One that's in it for the long haul. Not two weeks and declare victory.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Isis is in fact well funded mostly by the French. The French have been paying $2 million per hostage.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Isis is in fact well funded mostly by the French. The French have been paying $2 million per hostage.


Just give 5 more years to France, and France will become an Islamic caliphate


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Isis is making an estimated 150 million dollars a day off of oil sales, not to mention the estimated billion dollars it has taken from banks that it has over run. Although I strongly disagree with the French paying for hostages, what they have paid is a drop in the bucket to ISIS's other resources.

To imply that we have nothing to worry about from ISIS is ludicrous and dangerous. This is the same attitude that people had before 9-11 and for that matter, in the mid 30's when Hitler took over Germany. "Nothing to worry about, just a bunch of clowns". To begin with, ISIS is not going to line up and go head-to-head with the U.S. military, if any President would send the Ten to Fifteen thousand troops, their equipment, and logistical support to the Middle-East to fight them at this period of time. ISIS will scurry away like roaches when the lights are turned on. Instead of going head-to-head with us, they will send terrorist teams to attack us and the West around the World. They have allot of money, they are getting allot of recruits (the Muslim world has allot of whackoes who think ISIS is great) and they have something like 100 American and 1,000 European fighters. That means that these guys are free to come and go into the U.S..

To believe that ISIS is some type of super conspiracy by Obama is IMO giving a bumbling ignoramus way to much credit. It seems very obvious to me that Obama is very good and giving speeches to get votes and terrible at leading a country. ISIS is the result of bumbling mistakes, arrogance in the erroneous belief by an individual that he is so much smarter then everyone else, and lack of experience.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow!! Insults removed?? Really, Talk about censorship. You want to lay down an insult b/c I voiced my opinion? Then you want to insult others if they shared that view? I guess you only want to hear opinions if they agree with yours? Differing opinions is called America.. You know nothing about my assc. with the military yet you spout off like you have us all pegged. Just because Graham throws a bone to the military does not make him a good senator. I could list the many things here he has done to hurt America but most folks already know about it.
Also, I won't remove your insults b/c frankly it is irrelevant to me what your response may be. Your opening remarks revealed all of that...

And for the record my father was WWII, Uncles the same and several bros. USN and USMC. Put away your broad Brush


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I despise opinions based on ignorance.

Sen. Graham is on intelligence committees and has security clearances most congressmen could not qualify for. Graham is instrumental in formulating policies that are coordinated through TRADOC. Graham is (was) instrumental in formulating Mexican military efforts, after 9-11, along our southern border that would have been unconstitutional on our side of the border.

Most people think we have just been lucky.

Sen. Graham was instrumental in forming our enhanced interrogation policies. Note Obama and his ilk were looking for people to prosecute for torture until he was elected and briefed. Again strict guidelines and coordinated through TRADOC. (Note TRADOC is not just just for USA troop training formulation but includes coordination polices and tactics used jointly with other nations.)

The number of people that keep themselves ignorant about who and how this nation is kept secret makes me sick. More revolting than liberals are the pompous pious Paul cult. Rand Paul only differs from Obama by the race of one parent.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Derma-Redi said:


> Wow!! Insults removed?? Really, Talk about censorship. You want to lay down an insult b/c I voiced my opinion? Then you want to insult others if they shared that view? I guess you only want to hear opinions if they agree with yours? Differing opinions is called America.. You know nothing about my assc. with the military yet you spout off like you have us all pegged. Just because Graham throws a bone to the military does not make him a good senator. I could list the many things here he has done to hurt America but most folks already know about it.
> Also, I won't remove your insults b/c frankly it is irrelevant to me what your response may be. Your opening remarks revealed all of that...
> 
> And for the record my father was WWII, Uncles the same and several bros. USN and USMC. Put away your broad Brush


I removed the insults. Flaming will not be tolerated. You call it censorship? Really? Did I say what could be said? No, I did not. I will say how it can be said, and it will be said without flaming each other. I hope that is understood.

I don't have time to go back and clean up the insults that were quoted. I would appreciate it if y'all would clean them out. Such flames do nothing but encourage more of the same. Do you think we need a repeat of the past? I don't.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> BGL the original OP has a problem with understanding the problem facing the US right now. PT is correct in that most of the folks on this site are single topic supporters or worriers and don't look at the whole picture. And while I agree that 14 million hunters is a very daunting group to take on remember that most males in Iraq also own firearms.
> 
> But back to the big picture. We all need to step back and look at the entire scope of this mess that has been allowed to fester. The Border, ISIS, the possibility of sleeper cells, the concern about the militarization of our police, the fear of an ebola community lock down (most likely at election time); the White - Black discontent/hate that is being whipped up. If you look at this as a whole, you'll see that the problem facing the USofA is not one that survivalists are going to be able to solve. Yes, some of us may be able to ride out the storm, but for the rest of us it's going to look a lot like Alas Babalon Scenario with an almost total collapse of the US government as we know it .
> 
> ...


I know what's going on in the world. I am concerned about all of the above. A little levity keeps the insanity at a tolerable level. And I absolutely agree with you. Forget? Not likely, while planes with military contractors aboard, (like my brother), are being detained. I have and continue to learn a lot here, and thank you for that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PT, am I to assume Dianne Feinstein is a champion of America? She is also an intelligence committee member.

I view Graham, not on his committee membership, but on his record. Some things I view as good, some not. He isn't a saint, however.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Isis shmisis is right. We have more important things worry about. There is global warming..... oh wait, now it's climate change.......... my bad. There are those evil Christians who oppose abortions, people saying what they think instead of being politically correct, all those evil gun owners, people who want to close down our borders...... damn this list is long. We need to handle these important domestic issues first.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

fortunately my post did not need to be edited...


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

*Why is he called Grahamnesty??*

think about it...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't waste your time arguing with Palmetto. He or she is better than you, and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

isis needs eliminated but they won't be, at least not by the US of A or by man. They've been doing their shiite since the 7th century, its just that technology has made the world a much smaller place and the good guys have to deal with that. Me and many on this forum are simply playing the odds, betting that these evil doers don't show up on our little slice of terra firma. 

As far as Sen Graham or any other in Congress, well they're all to blame. For years they've been taxing and spending and enacting bad laws (along with some good) and creating what many of our Founders predicted. We'll rock on for a while until The Lord shows us his plan, like Denton says, I've read the Book and I know the ending. I just don't know when. 

The reality is that until isis comes to my door, there is little that I can do about it. My vote means little, like the song says, "The New Boss is the same as The Old Boss" or something like that. My tax dollars mean little to the world, but a lot to me. My weapons mean little to the world but a lot to me. And so on...

So, I'll continue to work, play, debate on a couple of forums and if I get a rise out of you or cause you to laugh out loud (I think that means lol to some of you knuckeheads) then I'm good. The Tipping Point is upon us but that doesn't mean the end, it just means that the lazy, evil, power hungry, socialists have beaten the likes of me and many on this forum.

So like the OP states, isis smisis. 

(How's that for a tie-in?)


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> isis needs eliminated but they won't be, at least not by the US of A or by man. They've been doing their shiite since the 7th century, its just that technology has made the world a much smaller place and the good guys have to deal with that. Me and many on this forum are simply playing the odds, betting that these evil doers don't show up on our little slice of terra firma.
> 
> As far as Sen Graham or any other in Congress, well they're all to blame. For years they've been taxing and spending and enacting bad laws (along with some good) and creating what many of our Founders predicted. We'll rock on for a while until The Lord shows us his plan, like Denton says, I've read the Book and I know the ending. I just don't know when.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it's only a book for a few. For millions in asia the concept of the appockalypse (yeah I can't spell for dog dodo) doesn't exist.

You are right about there being little that we as individuals can do, however we really ought to take the fight to them over there. I know a lot of folks didn't like what GW did, but after 9-11 did we ever have another foreign attack on us Soil?

Say what you will he gave us peace here at home. Something our present idiot in charge has not done a good job of.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

^^^Slippy^^^ 

::clapping::


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Yeah, but it's only a book for a few. For millions in asia the concept of the appockalypse (yeah I can't spell for dog dodo) doesn't exist.
> 
> You are right about there being little that we as individuals can do, however we really ought to take the fight to them over there. I know a lot of folks didn't like what GW did, but after 9-11 did we ever have another foreign attack on us Soil?
> 
> Say what you will he gave us peace here at home. Something our present idiot in charge has not done a good job of.


Proving the reason something didn't happen is a waste of time.

That Bush ran around declaring Islam to be a religion of _peace_ is record, as is the number of Muslim immigrants to this country during his administration.


----------

